# Type of paint



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

What is the best type of paint to use when airbrushing crank sits and spoons? I am thinking bout painting some of my own lures and want to learn what I can before I start spraying thank you for any comebacks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been using createx without any problems. i tried this stuff on sale a joann fabrics called "americana" didnt matter what i thinned with, it clogged up my airbrush so bad everytime i had to disassemble it clean it.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Where do you get it from?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

pat catans or hobby lobby.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Cool thank you one last question, do you spray it right out of the bottle or do you always thin it out?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i was thinning it, but was having problems with it covering when i painted over etec, so i tried it right from the bottle and its good now. youll have to experiment to see what works best for you.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for your advice, being a beginner at spraying baits can i message you if I have any questions?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sure, but im a beginner myself.


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you sand the lures before you paint them?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I certainly don't want to high jack this thread, but if I may I'd like to say that the Createx paints that Ezbite mentioned are great paints. I use their Auto Air colors for painting the hard baits that I want to do a color change on. I haven't started making my own hard baits yet. BTW Ez, if you are reading this..... beautiful job on that lure you made and posted in your thread. It looks like a small mouth catcher to me. 

I'm not familiar with the colors sold at the places like Pat Catans or Hobby Lobby that Ezbite mentioned, so I don't know if you can get the same colors there as you can at say an Auto paint supply store. That's where I get their line of Auto Air Colors. They sell a myriad of colors under the Auto Air Color series of paints. They have pearlized paints, metallic paints, metal flake paints, candy paints, color shifting paints.....and more. All the colors you can imagine. You can experiment to your hearts content and come up with something that nobody else is throwing. I repainted a Cordell Redfin with a color shifting paint that looks either blue, green, or gold....depending on the angle of light. It looks wild in the water. 

They're awesome paints. Water based so clean up is easy. They don't stink to high heaven, and their vapors are not flammable, so you can paint with them in the house. You mentioned wanting to paint spoons ..... when I paint spinner bait blades I use a self etching, two part epoxy automotive primer as a base coat for the side of the blade I want to paint. It adheres to the metal much better than just the Createx paint does. I also use an automotive two part epoxy clear coat as my final coat. 

Anyhow...... sorry for the long post. Didn't meant to highjack the thread. If you want to check out the Auto Air Colors paints by Createx http://www.autoaircolors.com/


----------



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

No worries I am looking for any help I can get. I am going to be painting lures for walleye fishing and will need durable paint for their teeth and help is greatly appreciated 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I like using the createx for the brite colors. I also like to use the enamel paints from the hobby store for natural paint jobs. I just got some of the auto air paints to try. Hope to try them out this long weekend.


----------

